# Indian Dance Scene from classic Bengali movie, The Music Room



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I recently watched the movie, the Music Room. Apart from being a great film, it has incredible music scenes, and this is a phenomenal dance scene in the movie. Indian Classical music seems like it could be really interesting.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

And this guy's vocals are insane, listen through and you'll see what I mean, he uses a technique that I hadn't heard before


----------



## Festat (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh, this is interesting indeed, Satyajit Ray was such a talent. 
I'm just beginning a university research on how important music and dance were for the development of Indian cinema and how they have influenced and changed the grammar and nature of movie making, from the very beginning until the lavishly exaggerated supermusicals in contemporary Bollywood.
Although I'm reasonably experienced in Indian film, Indian music, especially classical, is something quite new in my almost completely western music horizon. I do have time to study, though, three years to write it. 
Seems to me you too is relatively new to Indian music, maybe we could exchange our future experiences to help each other.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

@ Festat

I'm fresh to Indian classical music as well. Yes, I was extremely impressed with this film, I've watched it twice already, and the music as well. I've contacted the local Indian music institute for music appreciation classes and potentially learning Tabla or Sitar. Hey, I tried Double Bass two years ago, did a little Alto Recorder recently, so maybe its time for another instrument. I'd hate to see western music go by the way side, particularly Baroque keyboard and Russian Piano music. So I insist on a juggling act. 

Are you interesting in learning an instrument? Definitely take a music appreciation course, there is an art to appreciating this music and expressing your appreciation as well as understanding the customs of being an audience member in a live performance. If you've seen this movie, you don't want to be a uncultured like the Gangouli, the rich merchant man that sits next to the main character in the Dance video!

Feel free to update this thread or PM me on your progress with Indian classical music studies. I'd love to talk with someone about it.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Also, are there any other films by Satyajit Ray you would recommend?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I love the melodies of both pieces. The music is structured in improvisatory song cycles.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Festat (Oct 25, 2011)

Well, I think the natural next step would be the Apu trilogy: _Pather Panchali_, _Paras-Pathar_ and _Apur Sansar_ - being the last my favorite. Truly an achievement in film making, both technically and emotionally. I personally prefer any of them to _The music room_, as movies.


----------



## Festat (Oct 25, 2011)

After a quick research this afternoon I came across some very accomplished Indian instrumentalists, but this guy, Pannalal Ghosh, interested me the most.
*
*




Now begins the record craze.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^^
Will watch when I get headphones.


----------



## Festat (Oct 25, 2011)

Ugh, I'm gaving a terribly hard time finding good recordings available. Amazon has only FOUR albums on Ghosh. FOUR.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Festat said:


> Ugh, I'm gaving a terribly hard time finding good recordings available. Amazon has only FOUR albums on Ghosh. FOUR.


I don't know why its such slim pickings either...


----------



## Festat (Oct 25, 2011)

Fortunately I got a pile of books from the library (got fine recommendations on Thakur's work, but am reading the Vedas now, the very beginning of it all) and a couple of CDs I didn't have the opportunity to listen to yet.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Clavichorder, may I suggest you look up the artist Ravi Shankar. His music is really good.


----------

